# Philippines EMMA & IASCA competition



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

So who's gonna be competing ?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

i might make this one...hehe jk.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

low said:


> i might make this one...hehe jk.


You wish bro


----------

